# Tractor will not restart once it gets hot..



## Jdonelson (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello forum, I have a Craftsman tractor (917.252451) It just recently started doing this. I have been doing some research and have tried to fix the problem but have been unsuccessful. This is what it is doing. After the tractor turns off when I go to restart it I turn the key and there is no sound at all. Doesn't even try to turn over. If the tractor sits over night I can go out there turn the key and it fires up no problem. Even after it sits for a few hours it still wont start. I have replaced the battery, and ignition coil and spark plug. In my research I can across something saying that it could also be a vapor lock in the fuel system. Was advised to try to start it without the fuel cap. Still nothing. I have also recently replaced the fuel line and fuel filter. I did go with a smaller internal diameter fuel and made the fuel line a few inches longer but I don't think that could be the issue. Any other ideas guys? I really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
By your post,I am assuming that the engine does not even try to rotate. A vaporlock would not cause this,but a HYDROSTATIC lock would. A hydrostatic lock occurs when oil,or fuel, fill the cylinder and if the valves can't open it can't turn.If you remove the sparkplug,when this happens,you'll get a lot of fluid squirting out,as it turns over.This could be caused by too much oil in the engine.
However, it sounds as if it's more of a starter/electrical problem.
When this happens,have you taken a voltage reading ,to see if the battery is discharged ? Have you tried jumpering the solenoid,by shorting across the 2 large cable terminals on it?
Have you tried jump-starting it?
If you do this,and it turns over,it could be a bad solenoid,or cables.
If all it does is arc, it is probably the starter.
If you run a jumpercable directly from the battery +,to the terminal on the starter,and it doesn't try to turn,replace the starter.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I would simplify things a bit-
When the problem occurs, jump 12V to the SMALL terminal of the solenoid.
IF it cranks, there's a problem with the key switch, brake/clutch switch, attachment switch or connections in between them.
IF nothing, the ground to the solenoid is bad.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you for the simplification, Bill.
I was a bit long-winded,wasn't I ?LOL!


----------



## Jdonelson (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks guys! Will try these tonight.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..J.. I would swap the fuel line back to the o.e size, and check the ignition switch, and safety switch under the seat, etc like Mr. Bill posted.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

wjjones said:


> Welcome to the Forum!..J.. I would swap the fuel line back to the o.e size, and check the ignition switch, and safety switch under the seat, etc like Mr. Bill posted.


Not sure where I said any of that?


----------

